
Tracking your iOS app performance - Majster
https://medium.com/@databox/tracking-your-ios-app-performance-4aca19d35d00#.2za89hkww
======
unselfishlemon
Something every mobile developer should read.

------
picons
Cool!

~~~
Majster
Thank you! If you have any additional questions let me know.

~~~
virii
Could I track my Android app the same way?

~~~
Majster
Yes, as mentioned in the article Databox also has a Google Play developer
console integration from where we pull similar data. Go ahead and try it out
=)

